
Ask HN: Anyone have experience outsourcing plastics design/manufacturing? - waldrews
Like many of us software types, I don&#x27;t know where to go to have physical objects made (in this case, specialty plastic containers with latches&#x2F;moving parts).  Anyone have experience with hiring freelance designers to make the CAD files, and then contracting with a manufacturer?  Recommendations?
======
oblib
I've made my own molds for vacuum formed plastic parts, and you can make an
homemade machine to do simple parts that way. This is a pretty inexpensive
route to go but it's also limited in what you can make. If you're creative you
can build a decent prototype with vacuum form plastic and machined plastic
parts. This can be a good route to go during the proof of design phase of a
product.

Nowadays, for a demo product you can also look into 3-D printers for
prototypes and small runs of your designs and this is probably what you should
do before going into production.

For production volumes you need to find a "injection mold company". Google the
term and you'll get a list.

I'd talk to matt_the_bass first if I were you though. He's in the biz and took
the time to respond.

------
matt_the_bass
I’m heavily involved with production at my company including mechanical design
and electronic fabrication.

In what quantities are you planning to order? How long do you plan to support
this product? Are you cost sensitive?

